

Ask HN: List your Etherpad alternatives - DTrejo

Etherpad is down right now. Hopefully it will come back up soon so everyone can export their pads.<p>In the meantime I thought it would be good to make a list of open source etherpad sites.<p><pre><code>   piratepad.net
   faxpad.org
   lolpad.org
   ietherpad.com
   primarypad.com (in future, only for UK schools)
</code></pre>
Please comment on your preferences and any others you've discovered!<p>So far, there is no replacement for the account and business oriented side of etherpad (please enlighten me if you've found one).<p>Thanks everyone!
======
tomh-
What about Google Wave? :)

------
erikwiffin
Not etherpad, but I found it worked better for me on a bad internet connection
with a slow processor.

<http://moonedit.com/>

------
waldrews
Anyone here with Java hosting experience want to do a (cheap) paid account
model? Looks like we all still need a well maintained one.

------
nathanb
Dropbox + vi?

~~~
tjoozeylabs
ghetto

~~~
nathanb
Just the way I like it :)

------
seiji
If those sites have email set up correctly, you can sign up for free pro
accounts. Just go to /ep/pro-signup/ at any etherpad domain.

~~~
DTrejo

       piratepad.net/ep/pro-signup/ - finish activation seems broken
       faxpad.org/ep/pro-signup/ - broken
       lolpad.org/ep/pro-signup/ - working! I think. Email has yet to arrive.
       ietherpad.com/ep/pro-signup/ - finish activation seems broken

~~~
seiji
It works on my testing site (no uptime guarantees -- it's for testing!):
<http://thoughtjotter.com/ep/pro-signup/>

Note: the verify email still needs some tweaking. You _must_ change these in
the verify URL:

    
    
      1. remove https for http
    
      2. remove the dangling :0 at the end of the hostname

~~~
slig
The second issue can be solved easily by changing the line 378, on
etherpad/utils.js to:

    
    
        if (appjet.config.listenSecurePort && appjet.config.listenSecurePort != "443") {
    

The https problem I changed sometime ago in a bulk search for https on the
source.

HTH.

